# Overclock AMD A8-4500m



## gearysa (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I recently got a new laptop for Christmas and was wondering about overclocking so I can run Guild wars 2. Everything I have seen on this topic says there are problems with Windows 8 and overclocking but I cant find any info less than 3 months old! Can anyone here help me with this? I just don't know Win 8. Win xp is easy but this is a whole new beast to me! I have an HP g6 2238-dx with 4 gigs ram and an AMD A8-4500m. All I need is .1 ghz to play that game! I don't need much and I don't need a 1.9 ghz processor to go to 5.0 ghz. Any advice would be appreciated! If you need more info let me know! 

Thanks!!


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Highly unlikely. Your BIOS is most likely very limited. Don't expect much from a $400 laptop. Have you tried running Guild Wars 2 as it currently sits??


----------



## gearysa (Oct 29, 2005)

Not yet, but Im certainly gonna try! Maybe something will come up sooner rather than later.


----------

